# Disposing of old Tivos



## bebw (Feb 18, 2003)

Is there any place where I should dispose of old Tivos? I like to dispose of things environmentally responsible but I bought them at Circuit City but of course they are closed now. Thanks


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

Best Buy takes any electronics for recycling.


----------



## shiffrin (Aug 23, 2000)

Our local county trash facility takes any electronic items to be recycled.


----------



## gigaquad (Oct 25, 2004)

Our local trash truck takes all of our Tivos. You just put them in the bin and away they go.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I still have all of mine. None of them died, I just got more current boxes, so I feel weird about tossing them. At some point our cable co made the Series2 machines pretty obsolete (no ability to tune properly when cable co changed some stuff), and I just got tired of the S4 boxes and the external wireless adapters, so I replaced them with Bolts. 

Was going to look at selling them but had been ill a lot and just not up to the task. I figure maybe some day they can be of some use somewhere. I guess. Silly, I know.


----------



## bebw (Feb 18, 2003)

sharkster said:


> I still have all of mine. None of them died, I just got more current boxes, so I feel weird about tossing them. At some point our cable co made the Series2 machines pretty obsolete (no ability to tune properly when cable co changed some stuff), and I just got tired of the S4 boxes and the external wireless adapters, so I replaced them with Bolts.
> 
> Was going to look at selling them but had been ill a lot and just not up to the task. I figure maybe some day they can be of some use somewhere. I guess. Silly, I know.


I hate to throw anything away that can still be useful. Pretty soon the earth will be nothing but a pile of junk otherwise.


----------



## bebw (Feb 18, 2003)

My trash company will not recycle electronics. Best Buy is the largest recycler and takes almost everything including these as I just called them. No where near me so I will put them aside until I'm going near them.


----------



## johnfasc (Dec 24, 2014)

bebw said:


> Is there any place where I should dispose of old Tivos? I like to dispose of things environmentally responsible but I bought them at Circuit City but of course they are closed now. Thanks


Before you rid all of them remember they are worth more in parts than as a whole. Remote, fans, drives, power supply. Especially if you have to replace one of these items or two...


----------



## Tobashadow (Nov 11, 2006)

johnfasc said:


> Before you rid all of them remember they are worth more in parts than as a whole. Remote, fans, drives, power supply. Especially if you have to replace one of these items or two...


Especially to people like me hunting a cheap power supply and drive for a TivoHD I am trying to keep running for someone.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

A possibility: offer them on eBay for low cost (could be as low as $25) + shipping? And even include a "Make a Best Offer" option--you might be surprised.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Mikeguy said:


> A possibility: offer them on eBay for low cost (could be as low as $25) + shipping? And even include a "Make a Best Offer" option--you might be surprised.


I've thought about that, too, as I used to sell on ebay. Even though I actually have at least some of the original Tivo boxes, I don't relish the thought of having to pack them up, take down to shipper, and then hope I didn't get burned by an unscrupulous buyer. Plenty of those out there and you can't leave a neg for buyers anymore if they rip you off. This was the last straw to selling for me. I hated the thought of somebody being able to further rip off sellers because nobody they've already ripped off can't leave the neg feedback to warn others.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

sharkster said:


> I've thought about that, too, as I used to sell on ebay. Even though I actually have at least some of the original Tivo boxes, I don't relish the thought of having to pack them up, take down to shipper, and then hope I didn't get burned by an unscrupulous buyer. Plenty of those out there and you can't leave a neg for buyers anymore if they rip you off. This was the last straw to selling for me. I hated the thought of somebody being able to further rip off sellers because nobody they've already ripped off can't leave the neg feedback to warn others.


Yep, it can be a hassle--I tried selling a few times (with an incorrect eBay win sent to me once, no less, which the seller told me just to keep at no cost), but haven't since.

I still think that your best bet is to connect the older boxes to TiVo periodically, waiting, then, for another older-box promotional offer. And then, even if you didn't keep the new box, you could sell it for real $.


----------



## bebw (Feb 18, 2003)

Tobashadow said:


> Especially to people like me hunting a cheap power supply and drive for a TivoHD I am trying to keep running for someone.


Congratulations on being cancer free!


----------



## bebw (Feb 18, 2003)

sharkster said:


> I've thought about that, too, as I used to sell on ebay. Even though I actually have at least some of the original Tivo boxes, I don't relish the thought of having to pack them up, take down to shipper, and then hope I didn't get burned by an unscrupulous buyer. Plenty of those out there and you can't leave a neg for buyers anymore if they rip you off. This was the last straw to selling for me. I hated the thought of somebody being able to further rip off sellers because nobody they've already ripped off can't leave the neg feedback to warn others.


You can sell things on Facebook Marketplace and they target your area so you wouldn't need to ship it. Only downside is having strangers come to your home. I have sold things in the summer so I can exchange merchandise and money on the front porch. In the case of these Tivos, I don't need to get money for them. I just don't want to throw anything useful away. I might keep my Series 2 to see if any deals for a new box comes along though.


----------



## bebw (Feb 18, 2003)

Mikeguy said:


> A possibility: offer them on eBay for low cost (could be as low as $25) + shipping? And even include a "Make a Best Offer" option--you might be surprised.


I actually don't care if I get any money for them. I just like to throw away anything that is still good. I'm really in to recycling! I care so much about it, I was considering trying to start my own recycling business..lol. Is there some way to offer them to people here? Is there a 'for sale or for free' here? If there was someone that lived in Cincinnati area that wanted them for parts, they could have them, although I'm considering keeping the Series 2 in case there is a new box give away.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

List them in the free section on craigslist or on freecycle.


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

Tobashadow said:


> Especially to people like me hunting a cheap power supply and drive for a TivoHD I am trying to keep running for someone.


If you were local, I'd give you a boat anchor Tivo HD I received from another TCF member.

Almost 5 years ago, someone here got rid of their unsubbed TiVo HD and I offered to take it and pay for the shipping. Unfortunately, the shipping and packing came out to more than I expected: $41.53. I fully reimbursed that member and figured I'd use it for spare parts for my main DVR, a lifetimed TiVO HD, if needed.

Fast forward a few years, and I took advantage of the transfer lifetime sub from old TiVo (my lifetimed TiVo HD) deal to Bolt/Bolt Plus for $99 + hardware cost for the Bolt/Bolt Plus. So, the lifetimed TiVO HD no longer has a subscription either (but still has some recordings I might want) but can't be activated again and doesn't really get used much now.

The TiVo HD I paid for shipping on never got any use and can't be activate any more either.

Maybe there should be a new area on TCF for folks to arrange sales, swaps or giveaways w/locals? I doubt you'd want me to spend $40+ or even $30 to send you the boat anchor TiVo HD from another TCF member.


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

I got a quick response at For sale/giveaway area?. Apparently, we do have a for sale/giveaway area. :blush:


----------



## bebw (Feb 18, 2003)

cwerdna said:


> I got a quick response at For sale/giveaway area?. Apparently, we do have a for sale/giveaway area. :blush:


That's good to know. It's hard to sell local on eBay though and I doubt someone would want to pay shipping on some old Tivos but good to know for the future. Facebook Marketplace targets your local area. I might try that but actually more at the point of taking the Series 1's to be recycled at Best Buy. I like to make them useful but it looks like more work than I want to put it. It was worth a try. Just will try to get the Series 2 to work for me now. Thank you!


----------

